# Clive Barker - Weaveworld



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2007)

Original review by Chris Raynor:

Clive Barker is famous for his dark novels of horror and terror, but Weaveworld is something different. Ostensibly a fantasy novel, the feelings it produces are of darkness, beauty, terror, tragedy, originality, unsettledness, twisted, tormented, confusion and complexity.


  A magical loom weaves the world of the seerkind into a carpet, to hide them from human and not-so-human persecutors. When the carpet's custodian dies, everything starts to unravel. Rules are broken and chaos takes over. This is a giant fantasy epic, with good versus evil, magical powers, human frailties, rich imagination and a complex plot. Nothing is as it seems.


  The Scourge, Shadwell, Immacolata and her sisters are forever burned into your memory after reading this book. Clive Barker is an extraordinary storyteller, in the fullest sense of the word. This is not a book for a light dalliance - it's a main meal. Don't read it for enlightenment. Read it if you want to escape into a foreign, powerfully original, and dark world.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 27, 2009)

What an incredible book. I really would recommend this. Part Fantasy part Horror with great chracters and an absolutely wonderful story.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jun 29, 2009)

In my opinion, it falls between two stalls, not being a very good fantasy or horror. And it has the most infuriating protagonists I thnk I've ever had the mispleasure to read.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never been able to get into Barker,but this one intrigues me.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 30, 2009)

I really enjoyed this. Try it AE, you might be surprised.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jul 4, 2009)

I read it long ago and recall little about it, but I do remember being impressed enough to keep it for a re-read sometime. I'm not a horror fan, but read this as more of a fantasy - and an original one, at that.


----------

